# Any good resources for Android development?



## suganya.priya (Jul 31, 2012)

I am beginner interested in Android development. Any simple and useful resources which you can suggest?


----------



## vickybat (Aug 1, 2012)

*@ suganya.priya*

Hi suganya and welcome to tdf.  Are you a working person entering this field?

If you are a beginner, start learning html5 ( you should know html 4 and css well before learning html 5) and java script. These are essential and have a high demand these days in developing platform independent apps for whether ios , android etc. You need to learn using a common framework for eg. *phonegap* which will have all the api's and methods built in that you need. You also need the respective sdk depending upon the platform you're developing on. In you case, you need the android sdk and eclipse ide.

I told you this because i too will be developing apps for android using the above languages and tools. You can also develop for android using *java* but i don't have much insight into it.


----------



## noob (Aug 1, 2012)

Native apps > web apps. 
@OP : If you are totally n00b at it like me , get a plural-sight subscription for 1 month. They have excellent Android tutorials. Also there is a series of 200+ videos on Android Programming. I found they to be very useful.


----------



## papul1993 (Aug 1, 2012)

Lynda. They have a pretty good video tutorial.


----------



## vickybat (Aug 2, 2012)

noob said:


> Native apps > web apps.



Maybe but web apps have a very good career prospective these days. Using java, both native and web apps can be built and html 5 is the newest buzzword in town.

Phonegap framework is even used by ibm's own worklight ide.


----------



## RBX (Aug 2, 2012)

I was about to create a thread regarding queries on prospects with Android development.

I don't quite understand what this field is about, and would it be nice for a Computer Science student to have done a certified course in Android development ?


----------



## mitraark (Aug 2, 2012)

Lynda and PluralSight both have fairly self explanatory tutorials  on Android development .


----------



## Anish (Aug 2, 2012)

for android applications development, the developer of android itself give a good kickstart here:
developer.android.com


----------



## papul1993 (Aug 3, 2012)

Anish said:


> for android applications development, the developer of android itself give a good kickstart here:
> developer.android.com



A newbie will get lost. Its aimed at people who have been developing for quite a while. 

A book or video tutorials are better.


----------



## nashpd (Aug 5, 2012)

The default Android Developer website has been simplified to guide you through the basics of the SDK, with sample code to get your hands dirty. Click on develop, and then go to training, and you'll find relevant guidance there. The site structure currently represents a repository of help files typically found with software.

Also the steps from installing the SDK, plugin for Eclipse IDE and the other relevant requirements like JDK are all mentioned in a lucid manner.

It is good to see the rest of the community here on TDF coming together and suggesting on various aspects from training resources to cross platform frameworks. Thanks  In case you are new to all of this, just to shed some light, the default tools within Android and programming in it is native development. Alternatively there are software as well as web based resources that mimic the behavior and generate the same app format to be used on Android devices. These are either in the form of web services or app development frameworks.

Digit is increasingly focussing its attention on the app development space and special emphasis would be on these platforms. I earnestly encourage you all to write in to me, so that I could use all the available resources in the best possible way to serve better content on our dedicated website at devworx.in.

For those of you, in turn, who are well versed with the platform and would like to contribute to the website and print, I suggest you contact us on the page at devworx.in/contact-us.html.

Also feel free to interact on our Facebook page and on twitter.

Best regards,

Nash David
Assistant Editor - devworx
Team Digit


----------



## Terabyte (Aug 10, 2012)

Anish said:


> developer.android.com


This!
No need of any video tutorials IMO, if you are good at reading you should head over here -> Android Training | Android Developers and App Components | Android Developers

For those who are interested in Android ROM development by Cyanogen -> *forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?t=667298


----------

